# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Boards/Richmond

## keagles2

:) Well the long awaited written exam will be upon us tomorrow 11/16/2005
in the gracious ole city of Richmond.
Greatest of luck to you all should you be sitting for the exams along with myself.
And by the way are there any good members of optiboard sitting tomorrow ?
:cheers:

----------

